# Coppa del Mondo - Spagna 2014



## mefisto94 (26 Agosto 2014)

Apro io con 4 giorni d'anticipo.

Sono 4 gironi da 6 squadre per un totale di 24, il torneo si disputerà dal 30 Agosto al 14 Settembre, in Spagna.
*
Passano le prime 4 di ogni girone.
*
*GRUPPO A*

Spagna (5-0)
Serbia (2-3)
Francia (3-2)
Brasile (4-1)
Egitto (0-5)
Iran (1-4)

*
GRUPPO B*

Filippine (1-4)
Senegal (2-3)
Porto Rico (1-4)
Argentina (3-2)
Grecia (5-0)
Croazia (3-2)

*
GRUPPO C*

Rep. Dominicana  (2-3)
Turchia (seconda classificata prec. ed.)  (3-2)
Stati Uniti (detentore del titolo)  (5-0)
Finlandia (1-4)
Nuova Zelanda  (2-3)
Ucraina (2-3)

*
GRUPPO D*

Slovenia  (4-1)
Lituania (terza classificata prec. ed.)  (4-1)
Angola (2-3)
Corea del Sud (0-5)
Messico  (2-3)
Australia (3-2)


Le partite del gruppo A si disputeranno a Granada, quelle del gruppo B a Siviglia, il gruppo C giocherà a Barakaldo mentre il gruppo D sarà di casa a Las Palmas.

La prima partita sarà Croazia -Filippine alle 12.30.

*Fase Eliminatoria*

*Ottavi di finale*

Sabato 6 Settembre

Usa 86-63 Messico
Francia 69-64 Croazia
Rep. Dominicana 61-71 Slovenia
Spagna 89-56 Senegal

Domenica 7 Settembre

Nuova Zelanda 71-76 Lituania
Grecia 72-90 Serbia
Turchia 65-64 Australia
Brasile 85-65 Argentina

*Quarti di Finale*

Martedì 9 Settembre

Lituania 73-61 Turchia

Slovenia 76-113 USA

Mercoledì 10 Settembre

Francia 65-52 Spagna

Serbia 84-56 Brasile
*
Semifinale*

Giovedì 11 Settembre

Lituania 68-96 USA

Venerdì 12 Settembre

Francia 85-90 Serbia

*Finali*

Sabato 13 Settembre

Lituania 93-95 Francia (terzo posto)

Domenica 14 Settembre

*USA *129-92 Serbia


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Agosto 2014)

Da quel che ho capito sono in diretta su Sportitalia in chiaro.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Agosto 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Da quel che ho capito sono in diretta su Sportitalia in chiaro.



Sì io purtroppo non lo prendo.


----------



## Bioware (26 Agosto 2014)

Girone A di ferro, il B non è nemmeno tanto da meno. USA in sciallo totale, visto che la Turchia ha a casa praticamente tutti a parte Asik, occhio a Serbia e Croazia... Secondo me vince la Spagna


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Agosto 2014)

Bioware ha scritto:


> Girone A di ferro, il B non è nemmeno tanto da meno. USA in sciallo totale, visto che la Turchia ha a casa praticamente tutti a parte Asik, occhio a Serbia e Croazia... Secondo me vince la Spagna



Sì i primi due mi sembrano meglio.


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Agosto 2014)

Sto vedendo l'amichevole USA-Slovenia.... Harden è veramente un giocatore odioso. Non vorrei mai in squadra uno così


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (27 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sì io purtroppo non lo prendo.



Riprova a sintonizzare i canali. E' al 153 se non erro.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Agosto 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Riprova a sintonizzare i canali. E' al 153 se non erro.



Ho perso il conto di quante volte l'avrò fatto. Ci riprovo per scrupolo.


----------



## Van The Man (27 Agosto 2014)

Lunga marcia di avvicinamento alla finale Spagna-Stati Uniti, a meno che Serbia e Lituania facciano qualche impresa, e prevedo una finale tutt'altro che scontata


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Agosto 2014)

La Spagna, che in amichevole ha rifilato 33 pippi all'Argentina (ovviamente non l'Albiceleste di qualche anno fa, manco lontanamente....), la vedo molto bene.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La Spagna, che in amichevole ha rifilato 33 pippi all'Argentina (ovviamente non l'Albiceleste di qualche anno fa, manco lontanamente....), la vedo molto bene.



La Spagna adesso è un pò gli USA d'Europa. Non solo per la Nazionale ma proprio per il movimento.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Agosto 2014)

L'Ucraina ha battuto la Rep. Dominicana, mentre si va al supplementare tra Croazia e Filippine. I balcanici avevano la partita in pugno all'inizio.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Agosto 2014)

Ha vinto la Croazia 81-78 con una sudata tremenda.


----------



## pennyhill (30 Agosto 2014)

Blatche.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Agosto 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Blatche.



Non lo conoscevo.

Comunque la Croazia ha tante individualità ma gli manca l'amalgama. Penso faranno poca strada così.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Agosto 2014)

*Angola 80-69 Corea del Sud.*

Sarebbe cosa utile se modificassi il post iniziale o va bene anche così secondo voi ?


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Agosto 2014)

La Serbia ha prevedibilmente strapazzato l'Egitto *85-64*.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Agosto 2014)

Gli Stati Uniti hanno cominciato abbastanza bene.


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Gli Stati Uniti hanno cominciato abbastanza bene.



nel 2° quarto hanno deciso di difendere... la finlandia 2 punti in 10 min


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Agosto 2014)

Oggi la Croazia ha rischiato la pellaccia contro le Filippine (battute solo al supplementare).....


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Agosto 2014)

Difficoltà degli Americani con la Turchia.


----------



## Underhill84 (31 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Difficoltà degli Americani con la Turchia.



Hanno sofferto tremendamente la zona turca. Solo nel 4 quarto sono esplosi. Io che seguo da vicino Rose, pessima prestazione. Molto svogliato sia avanti che dietro.


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Agosto 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Hanno sofferto tremendamente la zona turca. Solo nel 4 quarto sono esplosi. Io che seguo da vicino Rose, pessima prestazione. Molto svogliato sia avanti che dietro.



Malino anche dal punto di vista meramente numerico. Un passo indietro rispetto alla prima.


----------



## Bioware (1 Settembre 2014)

Impresa del Senegal che vince contro la ultra pompata Croazia. Stasera partitone Brasile - Spagna


----------



## smallball (1 Settembre 2014)

complimenti a Sportitalia per il servizio che sta offrendo...peccato la presenza al commento di Mario Boni


----------



## Kurt91 (2 Settembre 2014)

Comunque il Mondiale l'hanno vinto loro:


----------



## Frikez (2 Settembre 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Comunque il Mondiale l'hanno vinto loro:



Se mai andrò in Lituania non tornerò più indietro


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Settembre 2014)

Aggiornato.


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Settembre 2014)

Mi sa che la Grecia è da considerare per il titolo.


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che la Grecia è da considerare per il titolo.



Più che per il titolo direi per il bronzo, perché è chiaro che il titolo se lo giocano Spagna e USA.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Settembre 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Più che per il titolo direi per il bronzo, perché è chiaro che il titolo se lo giocano Spagna e USA.



Direi di sì. Però non ho visto come si struttura il tabellone.

Ho avuto un pò di impegni con l'uni, aggiorno anche i risultati dopo.


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Settembre 2014)

Aggiornata la fase a gironi. Cercerò di mettere il tabellone.


----------



## smallball (6 Settembre 2014)

unico rappresentante italiano rimasto e' Luigi Lamonica ,l'altro nostro fischietto Guerrino Cerebuch e' stato estromesso dopo la prima fase e cosi' conclude la sua carriera


----------



## Frikez (6 Settembre 2014)

smallball ha scritto:


> unico rappresentante italiano rimasto e' Luigi Lamonica ,l'altro nostro fischietto Guerrino Cerebuch e' stato estromesso dopo la prima fase e cosi' conclude la sua carriera



Dopo quel fischio criminale contro la Serbia mi sembra il minimo.


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Settembre 2014)

Ho aggiornato i risultati. Spagna e USA abbastanza in scioltezza, la partita più equilibrata sicuramente Francia-Croazia a giudicare dal risultato (purtroppo non l'ho vista).

Intanto la Nuova Zelanda ha recupertao lo svantaggio sulla Lituania a sorpresa.


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Settembre 2014)

Ma che ha combinato Preldzic ?


----------



## smallball (8 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma che ha combinato Preldzic ?


ha messo due tiri "ignoranti" che hanno ribaltato la partita. Ataman gli fara' un monumento


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Settembre 2014)

smallball ha scritto:


> ha messo due tiri "ignoranti" che hanno ribaltato la partita. Ataman gli fara' un monumento



Ma il secondo è un capolavoro. A tutti sarebbero tremate le gambe.


----------



## smallball (8 Settembre 2014)

e bisogna salutare la generazione di Buenos Aires,al passo di addio dopo oltre un decennio unico


----------



## Van The Man (8 Settembre 2014)

smallball ha scritto:


> e bisogna salutare la generazione di Buenos Aires,al passo di addio dopo oltre un decennio unico



Eh, in teoria hai ragione, ma è almeno da Pechino 2008 che tutti pensiamo sia stato l'ultimo tango, ed invece sono ancora qua. Vediamo cosa succede il prossimo anno, quando ci sarà il Torneo delle Americhe che qualificherà ai Giochi di Rio. Il mio pronostico è che faranno un'ultimissima tirata, al netto di eventuali infortuni ovviamente. Anche perchè effettivamente, alle spalle di questa generazione incredibile, hanno davvero poca roba, quindi sono destinati a sparire del basket di vertice


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Settembre 2014)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Eh, in teoria hai ragione, ma è almeno da Pechino 2008 che tutti pensiamo sia stato l'ultimo tango, ed invece sono ancora qua. Vediamo cosa succede il prossimo anno, quando ci sarà il Torneo delle Americhe che qualificherà ai Giochi di Rio. Il mio pronostico è che faranno un'ultimissima tirata, al netto di eventuali infortuni ovviamente. Anche perchè effettivamente, alle spalle di questa generazione incredibile, hanno davvero poca roba, quindi sono destinati a sparire del basket di vertice



Può essere però che questi successi possano trainare il movimento. Succede spesso così un pò in tutti gli sport.


----------



## Van The Man (8 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Può essere però che questi successi possano trainare il movimento. Succede spesso così un pò in tutti gli sport.



Difficile, perchè i loro successi vanno avanti da tempo, ed un certo ricambio si sarebbe già dovuto intravvedere nel caso, invece hanno davvero pochissima roba


----------



## Frikez (8 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma che ha combinato Preldzic ?



Fenomeno, male l'Australia che poteva andare a medaglia e soprattutto la Grecia che è uscita con le ossa rotte dopo un girone concluso da imbattuta.

A questo punto vado con la Serbia di Sasha


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Settembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Fenomeno, male l'Australia che poteva andare a medaglia e soprattutto la Grecia che è uscita con le ossa rotte dopo un girone concluso da imbattuta.
> 
> A questo punto vado con la Serbia di Sasha



E' uscita anche la Croazia, per cui non vedo alternative ai pardoni di casa e gli americai.


----------



## Frikez (8 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E' uscita anche la Croazia, per cui non vedo alternative ai pardoni di casa e gli americai.



La Croazia non era da primi posti, poi hanno avuto casini interni con Repesa ormai fatto fuori dal gruppo. L'unica che può rompere le scatole è il Brasile ma ha pochissime possibilità.
Francia e Grecia senza Parker e Spanoulis perdono tanto e non andranno lontano, ci sarà più concorrenza l'anno prossimo all'Eurobasket.


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Settembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> La Croazia non era da primi posti, poi hanno avuto casini interni con Repesa ormai fatto fuori dal gruppo. L'unica che può rompere le scatole è il Brasile ma ha pochissime possibilità.
> Francia e Grecia senza Parker e Spanoulis perdono tanto e non andranno lontano, ci sarà più concorrenza l'anno prossimo all'Eurobasket.



Però come nomi la Grecia, come già avevo detto qualche giorno fa era l'unica secondo me a cambiare le carte. Un pò anche la Croazia, sto parlando più di nomi che altro, già dalla partita con le Filippine ho visto che non erano una squadra (anche questo scritto prima).


----------



## Frikez (8 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Però come nomi la Grecia, come già avevo detto qualche giorno fa era l'unica secondo me a cambiare le carte. Un pò anche la Croazia, sto parlando più di nomi che altro, già dalla partita con le Filippine ho visto che non erano una squadra (anche questo scritto prima).



La Grecia sì, la Croazia a parte Bogdanovic e Tomic, che comunque ha fatto un mondiale vergognoso, non ha giocatori in grado di spostare gli equilibri, escluso forse Saric che però ha 20 anni ed era alla prima esperienza da titolare.


----------



## Kurt91 (8 Settembre 2014)

Mah, è sempre stata una corsa su due binari questo Mondiale. Uno per l'oro e l'altro per il Bronzo. Squadre come Brasile, Grecia, Croazia (che però ha deluso), Serbia e Lituania erano le candidate al bronzo, mentre Spagna e USA all'oro.


----------



## DannySa (8 Settembre 2014)

Solo una cosa... peccato non esserci noi con tutti gli nba al top.


----------



## smallball (8 Settembre 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Mah, è sempre stata una corsa su due binari questo Mondiale. Uno per l'oro e l'altro per il Bronzo. Squadre come Brasile, Grecia, Croazia (che però ha deluso), Serbia e Lituania erano le candidate al bronzo, mentre Spagna e USA all'oro.


il tabellone e' fatto ad hoc per questo


----------



## smallball (8 Settembre 2014)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Solo una cosa... peccato non esserci noi con tutti gli nba al top.


l'appuntamento importante sono gli europei del prossimo anno,che assegneranno i posti x le Olimpiadi...


----------



## smallball (9 Settembre 2014)

Lituania prima semifinalista,regola la Turchia apparsa svuotata dopo l'impresa degli ottavi


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Settembre 2014)

Prima semifinale Lituania-USA.


----------



## smallball (10 Settembre 2014)

Serbia spazza via il Brasile e si qualifica per le semifinali....Teodosic e Bogdanovic stellari...


----------



## Frikez (10 Settembre 2014)

Cosa ha costruito Sasha  

Milos


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Settembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Cosa ha costruito Sasha
> 
> Milos



Non sto vedendo una grande Spagna. Vuoi vedere che...


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Settembre 2014)

Beh all'intervallo la Spagna è sotto di 7 (28-35). Vediamo come va a finire.....


----------



## Snake (10 Settembre 2014)

ops


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Settembre 2014)

La Francia ha difeso in maniera mostruosa.


----------



## Frikez (11 Settembre 2014)

Boris ti amo 

A casaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa spagnoli


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Settembre 2014)

Il più decisivo è stato Heurtel secondo me. Ha fatto un paio di penetrazioni belle belle.


----------



## Frikez (11 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Il più decisivo è stato Heurtel secondo me. Ha fatto un paio di penetrazioni belle belle.



Le ultime sicuramente ma si passa sempre da Diaw, come l'anno scorso all'Europeo.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Settembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Le ultime sicuramente ma si passa sempre da Diaw, come l'anno scorso all'Europeo.



Sì, anche se a me non fa impazzire come gioco. Però devo dire che l'attacco della Francia non mi è piaciuto, a parte gli ultimi 5 minuti in cui non hanno sbagliato niente. Molte volte giravano il perimetro e scadevano i 24. La loro forza è stat la difesa, almeno stasera.


----------



## DannySa (11 Settembre 2014)

Il problema della Francia è che Tony e Diaw sono entrambi in là con l'età, 32 anni e immagino che l'anno prossimo non ci saranno neanche.
Sotto un discorso generazionale il prossimo dovrebbe essere un europeo favorevole per noi che siamo in crescita come valore medio (cosa che latitava fino al 2011 diciamo) e in più i vari nba come valore aggiunto.


----------



## Frikez (11 Settembre 2014)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Il problema della Francia è che Tony e Diaw sono entrambi in là con l'età, 32 anni e immagino che l'anno prossimo non ci saranno neanche.
> Sotto un discorso generazionale il prossimo dovrebbe essere un europeo favorevole per noi che siamo in crescita come valore medio (cosa che latitava fino al 2011 diciamo) e in più i vari nba come valore aggiunto.



Con gli Europei in Francia non ci saranno? Dubito 
Noi il prossimo anno dobbiamo essere prima di tutto sani e forse possiamo giocarcela per il podio, anche se oggi tra Spagna, Francia, Serbia, Lituania e forse Croazia siamo ancora dietro.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Settembre 2014)

Certo che "quello con la panza" sa il fatto suo.....


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Settembre 2014)

Ieri mi son dimenticato di vederla  E si che la spagna fin'ora mi sembrava anche superiore agli USA. Complimenti ai galletti


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Settembre 2014)

Mi sono vergognato un po' nel tifare i franzozzi, però diciamo che c'è soddisfazione


----------



## prebozzio (11 Settembre 2014)

Estate niente male per la Spagna, tra basket e calcio


----------



## Van The Man (11 Settembre 2014)

I francesi hanno avuto una grandissima forza mentale, i loro sguardi e quelli degli spagnoli erano molto esplicativi durante tutta la partita. Ad un certo punto hanno inquadrato Navarro in panchina quasi spettrale, e subito dopo Diot che quasi sorrideva, ed in quel momento mi pare che la Francia fosse avanti di 2, non di 20. Poi, come mi diceva giustamente [MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION] dopo la partita, bisogna parlare di Collet, coach del quale nessuno parla, ma che è davvero eccellente


----------



## smallball (11 Settembre 2014)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> I francesi hanno avuto una grandissima forza mentale, i loro sguardi e quelli degli spagnoli erano molto esplicativi durante tutta la partita. Ad un certo punto hanno inquadrato Navarro in panchina quasi spettrale, e subito dopo Diot che quasi sorrideva, ed in quel momento mi pare che la Francia fosse avanti di 2, non di 20. Poi, come mi diceva giustamente [MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION] dopo la partita, bisogna parlare di Collet, coach del quale nessuno parla, ma che è davvero eccellente


esatto,una rabbia e una ferocia veramente incredibili,direi che il coach spagnolo ha le ore contate,il fallimento e' veramente epocale


----------



## smallball (11 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Certo che "quello con la panza" sa il fatto suo.....



ha predicato pallacanestro,molto semplicemente


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Settembre 2014)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> I francesi hanno avuto una grandissima forza mentale, i loro sguardi e quelli degli spagnoli erano molto esplicativi durante tutta la partita. Ad un certo punto hanno inquadrato Navarro in panchina quasi spettrale, e subito dopo Diot che quasi sorrideva, ed in quel momento mi pare che la Francia fosse avanti di 2, non di 20. Poi, come mi diceva giustamente [MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION] dopo la partita, bisogna parlare di Collet, coach del quale nessuno parla, ma che è davvero eccellente



Ripeto, la discriminante vera l'ha fatta la difesa questa parita. Rarmente si vede un'organizzazione così nella propria metà campo. Poi ovvio molti meriti sono anche dell'attenzione individuale.


----------



## DannySa (11 Settembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Con gli Europei in Francia non ci saranno? Dubito
> Noi il prossimo anno dobbiamo essere prima di tutto sani e forse possiamo giocarcela per il podio, anche se oggi tra Spagna, Francia, Serbia, Lituania e forse Croazia siamo ancora dietro.



A 33 anni?
Parker non credo ce la farebbe a fare un altro europeo (anche se in casa) e poi fare tutta una tirata in Nba quando probabilmente Duncan e Ginobili avranno già fatto ciao; più probabile giocasse quest'anno ma gli Spurs concluderanno un'era l'anno prossimo e lo vogliono fare vincendo.


----------



## Kurt91 (12 Settembre 2014)

DannySa ha scritto:


> A 33 anni?
> Parker non credo ce la farebbe a fare un altro europeo (anche se in casa) e poi fare tutta una tirata in Nba quando probabilmente Duncan e Ginobili avranno già fatto ciao; più probabile giocasse quest'anno ma gli Spurs concluderanno un'era l'anno prossimo e lo vogliono fare vincendo.



Europei in casa, che ti qualificano alle Olimpiadi. Se consideriamo che alla presentazione di Eurobasket 2015 Parker ha affermato che cercherà di esserci, io credo proprio che le probabilità siano alte. Poi ovviamente fare questo ragionamento oggi quando manca un anno esatto lascia il tempo che trova.

By the way, come prevedibile, USA che rullano i lituani. Gli americani sembrano giocare al gatto col topo, nel primo tempo giocano in pantofole e nel secondo cambiano marcia e rullano tutti. Lo avrebbero fatto pure con la Spagna.


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Settembre 2014)

Quanto vorrei vedere Teodosic in NBA.


----------



## Frikez (13 Settembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> A questo punto vado con la Serbia di Sasha



Mi autoquoto 

Serbia stellare con un Batum irreale che non voleva mollare..ora 99,9% USA però nel basket mai dire mai.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Settembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Mi autoquoto
> 
> Serbia stellare con un Batum irreale che non voleva mollare..ora 99,9% USA però nel basket mai dire mai.



Batum non riesco a inquadrarlo. Ogni volta che lo vedo fa una partia buona e una ciofecosa.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Settembre 2014)

Enorme Teodosic. La finale è scontata, aldilà di qualche assurdo e imprevisto allineamento di pianeti!


----------



## smallball (13 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Enorme Teodosic. La finale è scontata, aldilà di qualche assurdo e imprevisto allineamento di pianeti!


se ci fosse stato questo Teodosic Messina avrebbe fatto un clamoroso en plein a Mosca


----------



## prebozzio (15 Settembre 2014)

Finale senza storia


----------

